#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-08-30
<Wally_Phone> Hello
<Takyoji> Hello
<Wally_Phone> I'm torn. I'm thinking of installing arch linux over ubuntu.
<Wally_Phone> I've touted with linux for about 5 months now.
<Wally_Phone> How bad is it to configure?
<Obsidian1723> Ever compiled software from source?
<Obsidian1723> It's not Gentoo, but Arch has a bigger geek-learning-curve than Ubuntu. If you want super easy: Linux Mint.
<Obsidian1723> If you want super hard: SlackWare, Gentoo, LFS
<Wally_Phone> I want to learn more. And want to try compiling from source
<Wally_Phone> I started with mint
<Wally_Phone> Then ubuntu
<Obsidian1723> ok, well, next I would go Debian
<Obsidian1723> That wont be such a reach...
<Wally_Phone> Debian is basically ubuntu source, correct?
<kermit> Wally_Phone: ubuntu makes lots of modifications, but otherwise yes
<Wally_Phone> I would live
<Wally_Phone> I would like to start as clean as possible and build from there.
<Wally_Phone> I will pull a live cd of debian then.
<kermit> Wally_Phone: thats the philosophy of slackware
<Wally_Phone> Ok not to sound like a noob but
<Wally_Phone> Compiling software is basically apt get install xyz program
<Wally_Phone> Right? To build your system
<kermit> Wally_Phone: thats just installing a precompiled version
<kermit> Wally_Phone: which is the easiest though
<Wally_Phone> Source is.tar files then?
<Wally> I got some more reading to do then guys.  Thanks for the little bit of wisdom.  I may be back for more advice
<Obsidian1723> hmmm
<Obsidian1723> compileing software is ungzing it, untaring it, doing ./configure then a makeinstall
<Obsidian1723> You also need to make sure all dependacies are met. With Ubuntu or Red Hat or any distro that uses a repository, ala sudo apt-get install or yum, you download a deb / rpm file which does all of the work for you.
<Obsidian1723> Also, upgrading a source-compiled-installed software program is trickier than it is by using a repository system as mentioned above.
<Obsidian1723> and when you compile, it's for that particular PC.
<Obsidian1723> There are advantages and disadvantages to both weays
<Obsidian1723> ways
<Wally> Thanks Obsidian1723
<Obsidian1723> no problem.
<Wally> I may still be a litlle green for all that
<Obsidian1723> yeah, thats why I was thinking Debian. ease into it.
<Wally> I may be even a little green for debian but want to learn
<Wally> I tend to learn better by trying and some reading
<Wally> so thank you for the input
<Wally> Im dl'ing debian now
<Obsidian1723> I mean Gentoo and that is great because you compile it from source so its not just optimized and you not only get EXACTLY (and only) what you want, but also its optimized fopr that particular PC
<Wally> understand
<Obsidian1723> It's all the same really, the differences are mainly philosophical.
<Wally> I just want a solid stable daily driver that can surf, music, movies, tinker, etc
<Obsidian1723> For example, Debian does not update very often, really focuses on stability, free software
<Wally> So whatever programs work on ubuntu will work on debian, correct?
<Obsidian1723> Then I highly recommend Debian for stabiliity, but if you want newer software, something still stable and much easier to use, Linux Mint.
<Wally> Like I need to edit a picture slide show.
<Obsidian1723> Well, not really, no.
<Obsidian1723> \Debian is leaner. See there are 3 repos from which debian is created.
<Obsidian1723> debian-unstable
<Obsidian1723> debian-testing'
<Obsidian1723> and debian-stable
<Obsidian1723> Ubuntu takes code from debian-testing for it's LTS releases and from debian-unstable for it's non-LTS releases..in both cases, Canonical adds their own code to it.
<Wally> ok
<Obsidian1723> MOST of the time the same stuff works in both Debian and Ubuntu, but not always. take apt-listbugs for example, great in Debian, pointless in Ubuntu.
<Wally> so let say I need a web browser
<Wally> debian won't come with one like ubuntu does?
<Wally> And I can just aptget install firefox
<Obsidian1723> Debian is what Ubuntu is based off of. It's a fork of Debian. Kubuntu (Ubuntu with KDE vs Gnome), Xubuntu (lightweight Ubuntu with XFCE) and Linux Mint (GNOME or KDE) are all based off of Ubuntu.
<Wally> more or less
<Obsidian1723> Debian comes with a browser, Firefox, albiet an older version.
<Wally> ok
<Wally> sorry for sounding so noob
<Obsidian1723> You can install Firefox, yes, but again, Debian uses much older versions because their focus is stability.
<Obsidian1723> No, its ok man. really.
<Wally> ok i get it
<Wally> but if i choose I can upgrade FF
<Obsidian1723> If you want a good visual of Linux, Google "Linux Time Line"
<Obsidian1723> \It shows the whole geneology tree of Linux.
<Obsidian1723> You can, yes, but then that sort of defeats the purpose of Debian, which goes for ultra stability.
<Obsidian1723> I really think Linux Mint is your better route for a desktop.
<Obsidian1723> Its not as geeky as Ubuntu.
<Obsidian1723> or Debian
<Obsidian1723> It just works.
<Obsidian1723> I personally run a customized version of Ubuntu.
<Wally> I know mint is nice
<Wally> It just works
<Wally> When I first loaded it it worked out of the box
<Wally> kinda nice
<Wally> then i switched to ubuntu 10 when it came out
<Wally> and well i never got it 100% where I wanted, but it was close
<Obsidian1723> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/914191/rons-ubuntu-v13-autoinstall.iso <-- thats mine. If youy install it, make sure you have high speed Internet connected to the PC.
<Wally> stiill had a few issues
<Wally> like file sharing with windows,
<Obsidian1723> It installs 10.04.1LTS and some customizations. Sets up a default user named: administrator with the default password of: password
<Wally> ok
<Wally> Im dl'ling it
<Obsidian1723> Yeah, I fixed that in my distro.  some stuff installed and confiogured for one, ntfs-3g which allows Linux to write (not just read) NTFS drives.You basically need to have
<Wally> hmm.  I think  maybe I should just try your version
<Obsidian1723> Also, Samba as well. my distro is focused on the network / os / security / linux geek who likes Ubuntu. It has media support though for vides, mp-3 etc
<Wally> otherwise i will be back asking for more help
<Obsidian1723> It has some nice add ons for administration to
<Wally> cool
<Wally> so you basically created what I was more or less after
<Obsidian1723> yuip
<Wally> ubuntu with all the mint support and no green. lol
<Obsidian1723> yeah
<Wally> well I am dl'ling it now and will fire up a live usb and give it a whirl.
<Obsidian1723> What the iso does is install Ubuntu with that default user, a lot of stuff you are normally asked is answered by default (I used a kickstart script to do this) and then it goes out, downloads a bash script and runs it, which does the rest.
<Obsidian1723> You wont see the custom stuff until you install it. When you run the ISO, it autoinstalls.
<Wally> Hey I really appreciate you sharing that
<Wally> So should I still make a live usb?
<Obsidian1723> No problem.. remember, it auto installs...
<Wally> yep
<Wally> ok i got one problem with that
<Obsidian1723> If your BIOS supports it, sure.. big thing is, remember the default username and password and also to b e connected to the Internet so the bash script is downloaded and runs
<Wally> Yes I can boot from usb.
<Wally> i got a ?? tho.  1 sec
<Wally> Does it install grub, grub2?
<Obsidian1723> What I USED to do is make an image of everything via Remastersys, which you can run as a live dvd or install from, but this way, I need not change the ISO. If I want to add/remove applications for the next install of the ISO, I need only change the bash script.
<Obsidian1723> grub2 and ext4
<Obsidian1723> This way someone only need download 6xx meg file vs 2.2gb one.
<Wally> Is this a public bash script or your personal one?
<Obsidian1723> My personal.
<Wally> ok
<Obsidian1723> I have a non-kickstarted version of it that you can download and use on ANY Ubuntu system
<Wally> so a couple more quick ??'s
<Obsidian1723> Just need to chmod +x name
<Wally> I am doidn a dual boot
<Obsidian1723> ah yeah that will eip[e it out
<Obsidian1723> You may be better off with just the bash script in your case.
<Obsidian1723> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/914191/install-script.sh
<Obsidian1723> thats the same version as the kickstarted version minus the sudo command in each line.
<Obsidian1723> Just download that, chmod +x install-script.sh and then sudo ./install-script.sh
<Obsidian1723> You can open it in gedit to sdee what all its doing before you run it if you want.
<Wally> cool.  do that after I install ubuntu
<Wally> So I can just install 10.04.1 that I already have
<Wally> and don
<Obsidian1723> Well, if you run the ISO, it will do reformat the PC, install Ubuntu and then download the kickstarted version of that bash script.
<Wally> lol
<Wally> ya don't want that
<Obsidian1723> It would wipe out your files and dual boiot. If you want to just keep yve http://dl.dropbox.com/u/914191/install-script.shour existing situation, then just run this script instead as noted abo
<Wally> I need win for the wife still
<Obsidian1723> yeah jsut run this as said above. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/914191/install-script.sh
<Obsidian1723> that is better for your needs. do download the ISO though for use on another system though.
<Wally> yep I got it
<Obsidian1723> Coools
<Wally> I certaintly will
<Obsidian1723> It will probably take a couple hours to do its work.
<Wally> the script?
<Obsidian1723> Yeah
<Wally> ok
<Obsidian1723> It addss repos, downloads some files, installs applications, sets up iptables
<Obsidian1723> Open it in gedit, just dont make any changes to it, and you'll see
<Wally> Cool
<Wally> http://techtricks.co.in/miscellaneous/uncategorized/booting-ubuntu910-from-media-direct-and-windows-7-fresh-dual-boot-xps1330
<Obsidian1723> myh email is in there too
<Wally> that is my dual boot setup
<Wally> yes and I got it from your pm.  Thank you for that
<Wally> It's nice having dual power buttons
<Wally> so the wife don't get confused
<Obsidian1723> yeah I hear ya...
<Obsidian1723> remember if you ever go to reinstall Windows, the NTLDR (NT Loader) overwrites grub...
<Obsidian1723> You runing XP?
<Wally> win 7
<Obsidian1723> 64 bit?
<Wally> i am installing grub only on my linux partition
<Obsidian1723> ah ok
<Obsidian1723> 32 bit linux?>
<Wally> so windows shouldnt over write
<Obsidian1723> true that.
<Wally> i am on 32 bit win
<Obsidian1723> cool. 32 nix too?
<Obsidian1723> Avoid 64 bit Linux for now....
<Wally> i have 64 right now
<Wally> but am going back to 32
<Obsidian1723> Flash is a biatch in that
<Obsidian1723> Gotcha
<Wally> in 32?
<Obsidian1723> No, Flashy in 64
<Obsidian1723> thats the biatch
<Wally> only got 3
<Wally> so just didn't seem to have the hp needed.
<Wally> but 32 flies
<Wally> and a old dual core proc.
<Wally> 64 just seems to slow on my machine.  need another gb of ram
<Obsidian1723> oh btw, that script installs some nice docs btw
<Wally> sweet!
<Obsidian1723> yeah
<Obsidian1723> The docus go injto the DOcuments folder
<Obsidian1723> Documents folder
<Wally> Do you run both? or strictly linux?
<Obsidian1723> Strictly Linux. Been at computers since 1978, ran every version of Windows, very familliar iwth it, but I only run Linux now.
<Obsidian1723> My wife has 64 bit Windows 7
<Obsidian1723> ck i nthe 80s and 90s too.I even ran Mac Classic OS ba
<Wally> nice
<Obsidian1723> I'm 43, started at age 12
<Wally> yea wife is not too comp lit.  So it just needs to work.  and she wont look at linux
<Wally> you got few on me then.
<Obsidian1723> thats too bad....
<Wally> Its fine.
<Obsidian1723> She should bem ore open
<Obsidian1723> yeah I hear ya. if it worksfor her and shes not getting infected left and right etc
<Wally> Im gonna get her a netbook and she can have all the fun in the world
<Obsidian1723> heheh
<Wally> then I will proabbly ditch win
<Obsidian1723> 7 is better than XP which isnt supported anymore.
<Wally> except for work.  ugh
<Obsidian1723> yeah
<Wally> agreed
<Wally> 7 is nice
<Obsidian1723> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is nice
<Obsidian1723> I like 7 Profressional a lot.
<Obsidian1723> 7 still has some issues....
<Wally> really made some leaps and bounds as far as end user is concerned
<Wally> agreed
<Wally> I got 7 ulit
<Obsidian1723> Like 3rd party applications that install in Program FIles vs Program Files (x86)
<Obsidian1723> yeah
<Wally> do you put your home on a seperate partition?
<Wally>  /home*
<Obsidian1723> No... I wanted to, but just the one HDD in it.
<Obsidian1723> I want to build a box with a RAID 0+1 on it.
<Wally> use swap?
<Obsidian1723> Nope
<Wally> needed? In your opinion?
<Obsidian1723> I have 3GB of RAM on it at the desktop PC and 512MB on the lappy I'm on now, no swap in either case.
<Obsidian1723> Well, depends
<Wally> cool
<Wally> I got 3 gb on my lappy
<Wally> and should be fine with out it
<Obsidian1723> Yeah, but its nice to be able to unmount /home for clean installs
<Wally> agree
<Obsidian1723> I have everything on one partition for my desktop, but on a server situation, I'd have /home on its own drive/partition..
<Wally> but I hope to stick on ubuntu for a while and not distro hope
<Obsidian1723> Yeah
<Wally> hop*
<Obsidian1723> 'If you do a lot of servers, setup a special logs server and point /var on all servers to it.
<Wally> I can't set up a server.
<Obsidian1723> So a dedicated PC that hosts all /var/log files from al lservers
<Wally> I am just a home comp user.
<Obsidian1723> I hear ya
<Obsidian1723> Not needed in yer case
<Wally> I wish I knew
<Wally> In time
<Obsidian1723> Well, all depends on what ya need
<Wally> so much to learn
<Obsidian1723> You know, yo ucan easily setup one.
<Wally> well when we move
<Wally> I am planning on having a central server with all my video/audio
<Obsidian1723> If you pull up a terminal and type: tasksel you can setup options
<Wally> so i can access it from anywhere in house and hopefully out of house
<Obsidian1723> If you are looking at a media server, Mythbuntu works great.
<Obsidian1723> It's MythTV + Ubuntu
<Wally> ya that would be where I will head when I get a better set up for that.
<Obsidian1723> I just built a house, including a server room in it.
<Obsidian1723> wired the house with CAT5e
<Wally> thats wat I wanna do.
<Wally> fully integrated house
<Obsidian1723> My roputer is a PC with 2 NICs and pfSense on it.
<Wally> and be able to access it remote
<Obsidian1723> Are you in MN?
<Wally> ya
<Obsidian1723> cities?
<Wally> yep  EP.
<Obsidian1723> Right on man.;...
<Obsidian1723> I'm south metro.
<Wally> nice.
<Obsidian1723> What do ya do for work?
<Wally> install Fire Alarms
<Obsidian1723> cool gig....
<Obsidian1723> tghat's different
<Wally> low voltage electric
<Wally> ya its a good gig
<Obsidian1723> right on.. yeah CAT5e is that, low voltage
<Wally> yep
<Wally> we do some network stuff
<Obsidian1723> sweet... so yer familliar with it/.
<Wally> but I don't know it
<Wally> familiar yes
<Obsidian1723> Well, there's lots of stuff to learn it...
<Wally> but am by no means an expert
<Obsidian1723> bah, me either.
<Wally> i can pull it and terminate it
<Obsidian1723> I STILL learn every day. We all do, even the geekiest geek.
<Wally> agree
<Wally> learn something new always
<Obsidian1723> right on...
<Obsidian1723> I was on charter, moved into the new house, now on Comcast, love their netework man. 2 up and 12 down for me right now.
<Wally> well I got my iso made and al the files dl'd
<Obsidian1723> cools
<Wally> Yes crapcast is speedy.
<Obsidian1723> yeah it is...
<Obsidian1723> I have a cisco switch and that pfSense box, runs nicely.
<Wally> nice
<Wally> can you access remote?
<Obsidian1723> The router, switch and all PCs, yes
<Wally> like vpn?
<Obsidian1723> Yeah
<Wally> sweet
<Wally> so you could watch a movie at a hotel per say?
<Obsidian1723> Ahhhhhhh hmmm no.
<Obsidian1723> I could remote into my desktop and watch it, sure. from there, but that'd be slow.
<Wally> ah
<Wally> comcast limitation
<Obsidian1723> Really you want to push the streaming data, and with Comcast, you have that 250GB a month limit.
<Obsidian1723> Dont want to go over that at all.
<Wally> gotcha
<Wally> does it sayt on your billl what you use?
<Obsidian1723> No. You can monitor how much youve used by logging into Comcast.com
<Obsidian1723> there is a page on there
<Wally> cool
<Wally> ya I always wondered
<Obsidian1723> the residental people have a 250GB a month limit from the 1st to the last day of it.
<Wally> I never new that
<Wally> I thought it was unlimited
<Obsidian1723> nope. first time you exceed they warn you, the 2nd time, no Internet for 12 months.
<Wally> WOW
<Wally> ever exceded it?
<Obsidian1723> yuppers
<Obsidian1723> Nooooooooooooo
<Wally> closer?
<Obsidian1723> btw, if you are ever interested, I have some gear for sale cheap, for when you do your own network deal.
<Obsidian1723> Nah, I JUST got on Comcast, so like 11% usage so far last month, thatsw it. I really watch it closely.
<Wally> I will certaintly let you know
<Obsidian1723> cools.
<Wally> Ya I am logging on know to see
<Obsidian1723> Right on.
<Obsidian1723> Yeah, I have a cisco router 2507 and a Cisco 1900-24 (24 port) switch for sale.
<Wally> cools
<Obsidian1723> They both have a 10Mbps limit on them, so if your Internet is faster than that, not really good for that, but as far as a couple of peices for say an interneral network or a development/learning network, good for that.
<Wally> Ya i got the same 12 - 2
<Obsidian1723> I hacked them and set them back to factory default.
<Wally> but it would be good to tinker with
<Obsidian1723> yeah, like I said, if yer ever interested. dirt cheap for them.
<Obsidian1723> You'd need a console cable to connect to them.
<Obsidian1723> locally I mean
<Wally> i will surely let you know.  I need to get a place where I can use them
<Obsidian1723> I hear yah
<Wally> This townhome is not wired for crap.
<Wally> flat 4 wire don't carry data well.
<Obsidian1723> ugh, yeah they never are here. In the valley out in Cali they are. pople have full T-1 lines to their house and then you can rent the house out with it installed, whole thing is CAT5, fiber, etc, but that's Silicon Valley for ya.
<Obsidian1723> No
<Obsidian1723> You just need CAT5e really
<Wally> ya
<Obsidian1723> I know 6a is out, but really.... if yer pushing over 1Gbps LAN-side.... DAYMN mna.
<Wally> Minnesota is a little behind
<Obsidian1723> yeah it is.
<Wally> ya 6 is over kill for now
<Wally> as for residential
<Wally> but my house will have 6
<Wally> I get cheap/free cable
<Obsidian1723> In my area, Comcast has some people with Fiber and 40Mbps downloads.
<Obsidian1723> Do ya? right on
<Wally> damn
<Wally> yea
<Obsidian1723> F it. I want an OC-768 with 40Gbps
<Wally> we have tons of partial baoxes and spools
<Wally> that would be sick
<Obsidian1723> Hmmmmmmmmmm really? Right on...
<Obsidian1723> Wanna trade?
<Wally> we can maybe work something out.
<Wally> Im not on a data job right know, but should be inthe near future.
<Obsidian1723> I'll trade for some CAT5e
<Obsidian1723> cool. I need to do some custom cables
<Wally> I will keep it in mind
<Wally> how long?
<Obsidian1723> Right on.
<Obsidian1723> Hmm probably loike 10 of them about 6 geet perhaps each
<Obsidian1723> 10 of them at 6 feet
<Obsidian1723> tough 15 would be nicer, for spares
<Wally> Ill snag some.  That is not problem
<Obsidian1723> cools.
<Wally> Ill dig around
<Wally> well I am out
<Wally> gonna go install
<Obsidian1723> you have my email If you email me, I can send ya some more docs too that ya may like.
<Obsidian1723> cools
<Wally> sweet
<Wally> Illl hit ya up later
<Obsidian1723> Nice meeting ya. Is Wally your real name?
<Obsidian1723> Right on.
<Wally> nice meeting ya too and thanks for the help
<Wally> no its a nick
<Obsidian1723> Anytime.
<Obsidian1723> Ron here
<Wally> Jason
<Obsidian1723> Ill look for your email
<Wally> sweet
<Obsidian1723> Ah cools
<Wally> later
<Obsidian1723> later man
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-09-01
<Takyoji> Any specific webserver hardening suggestions from anyone?
<Takyoji> Like Single Packet Authentication, basic blacklisting scripts, security modules, chroot for Apache, etc?
<Takyoji> Anyone used grsecurity before?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-09-02
<Takyoji> You people are terrible. :P
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: I know there's an AppArmor profile for Apache...
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: Firefox tells me I've viewed the grsecurity page before, but that's about it :P
<tonyyarusso> You could use fail2ban or similar to try to protect against DoS attacks.
<Takyoji> I thought there was another blacklisting script, that's not coming to mind at the moment..
<tonyyarusso> What would you be using SPA for btw?
<Takyoji> SSH
<Takyoji> To cover up that port
<tonyyarusso> Oh, okay.  I thought you were still talking about the httpd part.
<Takyoji> ahh
<Takyoji> and ooo, this month's Linux Journal magazine has a nice cover
<tonyyarusso> !info bld
<lubotu1> bld (source: bld): Black List Daemon, automatically build blacklists. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4.1-4 (lucid), package size 30 kB, installed size 168 kB
<tonyyarusso> ^^ maybe?
<tonyyarusso> !info denyhosts
<lubotu1> denyhosts (source: denyhosts): a utility to help sys admins thwart SSH crackers. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-6.1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 64 kB, installed size 432 kB
<tonyyarusso> !sshguard
<tonyyarusso> !info sshguard
<lubotu1> sshguard (source: sshguard): Protects from brute force attacks against ssh. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-2 (lucid), package size 42 kB, installed size 140 kB
<tonyyarusso> fail2ban seems to be the most popular solution, and is very flexible.
<Takyoji> Ahh yes, denyhosts might be the one I was thinking of
<Takyoji> ahh
<Takyoji> denyhosts and fail2ban all rely on the premise of reading logs, correct?
<tonyyarusso> fail2ban e-mails me when it adds a rule too, which is nifty.
<tonyyarusso> Yes.
<Takyoji> And adds them to /etc/deny.hosts or adds an iptables entry?
<tonyyarusso> iptables.
<tonyyarusso> And it creates separate chains for its different rules, so you can tell later where the entry came from.'
<tonyyarusso> I'm pretty sure it supports removing them after some timeout period as well.
<Takyoji> Patched a kernel before?
<tonyyarusso> Hell no.
<tonyyarusso> Kernels are meant to be apt-gotten :P
<Takyoji> If only they had grsecurity packaged like so. :P
<Takyoji> for Ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> They do, but only for 8.04 so far.
<tonyyarusso> http://kernelsec.cr0.org/
<tonyyarusso> (I love it - we're security-minded, so we install stuff from random repos!)
<Takyoji> :P
<damian__> Is there any reasons to even have a windows partition once you get over games?
<Takyoji> I don't think there's really much else.
<damian__> when I wiped my computer (to reorganize partitions) I shouldn't have even bothered reinstalling winblows
<damian__> Fresh installs: Windows=12GB, Ubuntu=4GB
<damian__> then it increased to about 18GB
<MTecknology> tonyyarusso: You around?
<tonyyarusso> MTecknology: ya
<MTecknology> tonyyarusso: I was wondering if you guys will be movign to the new Drupal theme. There's a 'classic-brown.css' available which I hope eases the change - considering it went very very bright..
<MTecknology> tonyyarusso: OH! File an answer request on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad to get your Trust Root (ubuntu-minnesota.org) added. Then the user doesn't need to add that bloody email part..
<tonyyarusso> MTecknology: Hmm, with the old color scheme maybe.  I'm not a huge fan overall, but perhaps.
<MTecknology> tonyyarusso: http://staging.profarius.com/
<MTecknology> tonyyarusso: lemme know what you think
 * MTecknology needs drink asap
<tonyyarusso> MTecknology: that's like Hoary-brown...
<MTecknology> tonyyarusso: i tried :(
<MTecknology> tonyyarusso: You're more than welcome to file a patch on that css and I'll very gladly (mostly blindly) accept it
<MTecknology> tonyyarusso: You want to see the other two options?
<tonyyarusso> MTecknology: not tonight anyway...
<MTecknology> tonyyarusso: oh... I just applied "Offical Ubuntu"
<MTecknology> tonyyarusso: they're really two click changes
 * tonyyarusso should try to fuss with it eventually, but just doesn't feel like it
<MTecknology> tonyyarusso: If you get ambitious and want to make it a good brown then here's teh file :D - -rtl.css too but I can deal with that - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-drupal-devs/ubuntu-drupal-theme/6.x-2010/annotate/head%3A/styles/classic-brown.css
<MTecknology> tonyyarusso: did you take a peek at the style I just applied?
<tonyyarusso> yeah, the orange one?
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> tonyyarusso: and this is teh other - "Kimi's Pink"
<tonyyarusso> oh lordy
<MTecknology> :P
<MTecknology> there's a Majan Blue that Ddorda is making which should mimic KDE styles somewhat
<MTecknology> but ya.. the one I really care about is the brown
<MTecknology> if you don't like it then I failed
<Takyoji> I suppose I should start poking at 10.10
<Takyoji> MTecknology: I take it that the new Ubuntu Drupal theme is near completion or done? (based upon overlooking past conversation of this channel yesterday)
<MTecknology> Takyoji: extremely close
<MTecknology> Takyoji: Would you want to help? :D
<Takyoji> Perhaps; I'm quite well experienced in regards of XHTML/CSS, and also a bit with PHP in general; though, not quite familiar with Drupal in terms of themeing and module development
<Takyoji> which aspects are incomplete?
 * Takyoji pokes at MTecknology, considering that he forgot to mention his username in prior messages.
<MTecknology> Takyoji: Two CSS files
<MTecknology> Unless you want to help find/squash bugs too
<Takyoji> I'd be willing to assist with the CSS
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-09-04
 * Obsidian1723 have a good labor day weekend all.
<_diablo> Obsidian1723: you too!
<Obsidian1723> :D
<tomaw> tonyyarusso: around?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-09-05
<Takyoji> Are there any vendors that manufacture home routers with open hardware and firmware?
<Takyoji> I'm tired of dealing with the crap that is poorly designed control panels
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: Yes.  There are also a few that ship other things, but officially suport open firmware.
<tonyyarusso> Buffalo and Asus I believe are some of them.
<Takyoji> ahh
<tonyyarusso> Asus I think ships OpenWRT, and Buffalo supports DD-WRT.
<tonyyarusso> or something like that
<Takyoji> ahh
<mr_steve> Just for the record, I'm not dead. I've simply been unimaginably busy for ages now.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-08-29
<FloatingGoat> hi
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-08-30
<FloatingGoat> #theblackmatrix
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-08-31
<RussW> At startup I had a panel next to applications with system controls.  This has subsequently disappeared.  Is there a quick way to get that back?  (volume control among others)
<tonyyarusso> do you have any idea what caused it to disappear?
<RussW> no...I am new to ubuntu
<RussW> (running Natty)
<RussW> fortunately this is a dual boot box, and I could do a reinstall, but that is a lot of work to get the volume controls back...
<RussW> the panel used to be next to the applications panel at the top of the screen
<tonyyarusso> and now the panel is just blank?
<tonyyarusso> ah, crud.  I don't even know how to fix this on Natty.  Whoops.
<RussW> it is almost like that panel was deleted
<RussW> I still have the panel in the install on my laptop, if that would help us isolate it
<RussW> I'll boot it up in a minute or so
<RussW> when I click about on the panel on the laptop it calls itself "Indicator Applet Complete 0.4.12"  I will look for that and see it I can reinstall or reinstate.  Any other ideas are welcome!
<RussW> I have found and downloaded the applet from launchpad.  I will attempt to follow instructions to reinstall
<RussW> thanks for trying to help anyway...You helped me think through it at least
<ripps> dmesg
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-09-03
<Takyoji> Hah, I finally found out about OpenCola
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-09-04
<Takyoji> perhaps someone should make OpenCola for the next installfest. :P
#ubuntu-us-mn 2012-08-30
<parmount> Hey
#ubuntu-us-mn 2013-08-31
<tonyyarusso> whyyyyy
#ubuntu-us-mn 2014-08-31
<mbruzek> Hello is anyone around?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2015-08-30
<obbs> So how's Minnesota doing?
<tonyyarusso> Not bad
<tonyyarusso> Not very exciting though
